# Will I be sorry



## lainie3 (Oct 29, 2008)

I just bought a studio unit in Morritts Tortuga on ebay. It appeared to be a great deal, basically just next year's maintenance fee, but now in looking at the reviews I'm wondering if, in fact, it was a great deal.  What do you think?  Will I be sorry?


----------



## Floridaski (Oct 29, 2008)

*Not if you got it cheap*

There are many unhappy Morritt owners and many kind of happy owners.  We fall into the kind of happy - sometimes unhappy.  We would actually like to sell Morritts - but it has no resale value.  It does trade well and we live in South Florida with easy access to the Caymans.  

We like Morritts and we have gotten excellent value for it during the past 12 years.  We just do not need it anymore and I usually rent some of our time.  We break even and we use the time when we can.

It is nice timeshare and all the units are updated at this point.  There was a special assessment last year on all the pool units.  This was to finish the upgrades, so that all units basically are the same.  Some of the negative reviews may have come from folks that did not get updated units.  Also, Morritts did a terrible job with public relations a few years ago after the Hurricane.  All of these things can factor into the negative reviews.  You should be fine, just use it and have fun.

Just realize that you may not even be able to get what you paid for it when and if you decide to sell.  But do not worry about that now - just use your time.


----------



## lprstn (Oct 29, 2008)

What do you plan on using the unit for? If its for trading, you will do fine, if its for visiting...you will still do fine.

What week did you purchase? How do you plan to use it?  You give us that anwer and people can better guide you.


----------



## caribbeansun (Oct 30, 2008)

Bit late for that isn't it?  You bought it, you got it, make the best of what you now own.  

There seem to be three camps - those that are angry and disillusioned, those that aren't happy but love the location so hold their noses and those that are happy.  There's no way to know where you'll be on the spectrum until you begin to use it.



lainie3 said:


> Will I be sorry?


----------



## joyzilli (Oct 30, 2008)

We still love Morritt's and Grand Cayman, even though we are owners of several weeks.  It's a beautiful place and we love going back each year.  It has brought us many happy family memories and it's those memories that we try to focus on, not the negative.


----------



## jadejar (Oct 30, 2008)

Although I'm worried about the cost of airfare going up, I'm still glad I own there.  I hope you didn't buy an oceanfront studio, because they don't exist right now.  Although you can reserve a poolside studio until (or if) they get the oceanfront studios rebuilt.


----------



## lainie3 (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone for the replies.  I feel a little bit better.  I bought a poolside studio unit.  Not so much for exchange, but to use.  Although, I will exchange it from time to time.  I will relax and just enjoy.  Thanks again.


----------



## easyrider (Oct 30, 2008)

Morritts is a great location and close enough to Rum Point.


----------



## lifestylehvc (Nov 1, 2008)

lainie3 said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies.  I feel a little bit better.  I bought a poolside studio unit.  Not so much for exchange, but to use.  Although, I will exchange it from time to time.  I will relax and just enjoy.  Thanks again.



looks like you will be one of the happy ones  since you will be using it


----------

